# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  My terrarium

## Crazy Frog



----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## SCOPE

bro, where is the frogs...beside the bromeliad & tillandsia....

----------


## stormchild

bro. your terrariums look great.  :Well done:  love the first one especially.

----------


## FuEl

Cute pac-man.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## eMaZroy

wow bro! I cant spot the frog.. Very impressive setup!  :Shocked:

----------


## dkk08

Amazon Milk Frog(Trachycephalus resinifictrix)!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Shocked:  :Well done: 

That's like my favorite frog next to Dumpy! 

FYI they love tree holes and they breed in tree holes so make sure you give them lotsa holes  :Razz: 

Oh and that Pacman would destroy your nice setup once it grows bigger which is about 1-2 months time depending on how you feed it

----------


## Crazy Frog

Thanks for the advise dkk08
Ya... pacmans will grow very big..between i only feed it 3 day onces..so that is not growing to fast as i bought it it was 1inch...now all my pacmans is only 2inch in size after 3mths of keeping. :Smile:

----------


## moluccan

crazyfrog's pac man eats it's own shit haha  :Grin:

----------


## SCOPE

is these frog illegal to import from overseas....i saw quite a number of these in taiwan lfs shop

----------


## Fei Miao

Here's a sticky with regards to keeping *EXOTIC PETS* in Singapore.

----------


## SCOPE

> Here's a sticky with regards to keeping *EXOTIC PETS* in Singapore.


Thanks....it means it is illegal to keep these frog in Singapore

----------


## Crazy Frog

Some of the bromeliad that i used for setup.

----------


## SCOPE

> Some of the bromeliad that i used for setup.


Nice Neoregelia!
Look like Neoregelia 'Amber Glow'

----------


## kodzzz

nice setup.

----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## Crazy Frog



----------


## SCOPE

nice setting with hues of red & lots of green....thks for sharing

----------


## Charismagnetic

I have been up and about the forums for the past 2 weeks. However, I still have no idea what is lfs.

Could anyone tell me what it means?

Nice pictures, beautiful looking frogs.

----------


## zhiz22

lfs = local fish shop

----------


## Crazy Frog

Have just checked my tank water ph which is 6.35..which is a little acidic..must be due to the coco peat which i used for my background which the water is running through it....by the way i would like to bring the PH up 6.8-7 or maintain it there..any idea what type of products that i can use and it must be safe for amphibians and fishes doh..
thanks

----------


## dkk08

I love that mossy treefrog!!! Is it a Vietnamese Mossy Treefrog (Theloderma corticale)? Very nice healthy fella  :Grin: 

The Leptopelis sp. looks like a Leptopelis natalensis, but then again there's many different leptopelis, its only 1-2 inch right?

----------


## natureAddict

everythings nice - plants, frogs. pity we cant get them here.

to up ph can add coral chips. abit then test ph, then more cral chips if needed.

does your glass mist up?

----------


## Crazy Frog

yup my glass mist up..but i got a fan blowing so after awhile the mist will be gone...
i got a Ph moniter for my tank ..so monitering the ph should be easy.

----------


## Crazy Frog

> I love that mossy treefrog!!! Is it a Vietnamese Mossy Treefrog (Theloderma corticale)? Very nice healthy fella 
> 
> The Leptopelis sp. looks like a Leptopelis natalensis, but then again there's many different leptopelis, its only 1-2 inch right?


Yup one 1-2 inch for the leptopelis sp... but it can grow to 2 1/2 inch doh.
Mossy Treefrog is WC and full adult 3Inch but have been captive for 1/2 year already...so far so good.

----------


## dkk08

> Yup one 1-2 inch for the leptopelis sp... but it can grow to 2 1/2 inch doh.
> Mossy Treefrog is WC and full adult 3Inch but have been captive for 1/2 year already...so far so good.


Oh that's good to hear, I read that Mossy Treefrogs breed readily in captivity too so if u've a pair or can get ur hands on a partner for the little fella, you might just be the first in M'sia/Singapore to captive breed a Mossy Treefrog  :Well done:

----------


## zulonvox

Where can i get those frogs? Is there any shops that sell frogs?

----------


## Crazy Frog

Not in spore lah.. as u cant keep them in singapore.... In malaysia not that i know also so far....maybe have...not sure..anyway I got mine from a fish shop in KL to order from thailand...

----------


## moluccan

hi crazy frog, i'm a nube. Firstly would like to tell you that your mossy frogs look awesome!! Was wondering what are mossy frogs?? are they normal frogs and you tie moss around their body and they start to grow and establish itself on the frog or when wild caught, the moss already start growing on the frog?? If so would like to also know what kind of moss you use to tie to your frogs. Please advice cos would like to cultivate some mossy frogs too. If you are keen in selling your mossy do pm me thanks  :Grin:

----------


## Crazy Frog

:Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:

----------


## FuEl

I think you must incubate the developing eggs with blended sphagnum moss. As the tadpole develops it will absorb some moss DNA into itself and become a mossy frog.

----------


## moluccan

thanks for the advice stuart, i will go and cultivate some moss for my tadpoles now... rofl  :Grin:  get some wax worms for me when youre in krungthep will u  :Smug:

----------


## David Moses Heng

> I think you must incubate the developing eggs with blended sphagnum moss. As the tadpole develops it will absorb some moss DNA into itself and become a mossy frog.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## dkk08

> 


Bro Altum, think you can now come to a conclusion on what type of behavior bro fuel has  :Grin:

----------


## fotoudavid

Amazing. Deserve respect.

----------


## 69efan69

maan nice setups. love those froggs! haha. ve been wanting to set up tanks like yours but i dont know where to buy those fake rocky background. anyone?

----------


## Mez

Nice vivariums.
Pacmans (aka bucket mouths!) are fast growers usually and can benefit from a live or frozen pinkie every now and then.

----------


## David Moses Heng

just a question. where can i get mist king i singapore?

----------


## Crazy Frog

My tanks background is DIY from peat moss.

----------


## Green

I love your setup. Your frogs are cool!  :Jump for joy:

----------

